# Scrollbar-Script funktioniert nicht!



## vlap (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Eine Frage an euch! Schreibe gerade ne Homepage, wollte jetzt versuchen ein CSS-Tag einbauen, das zur Folge haben soll, dass meine Scrollbars farbig für den User erscheinen. Ich denke ihr wisst wie der Tag aussieht, trotzdem post ich den hier rein, um auch sicher zu gehen, ob der in Ordnung ist (hab` ihn aus den tutorials kopiert). Ich verwende bereits Microsoft IE 6.0 - daran sollte es auch nicht liegen. Kann es sein, dass ich vielleicht sonst noch was machen muss?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

<STYLE type="text/css">
<!--
BODY {
scrollbar-face-color:#000000;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#1C4362;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#ffffff;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFFFF;
scrollbar-track-color:#cccccc;
}
-->
</STYLE>


----------



## patrickpaulsen (9. Februar 2004)

Ich hoffe, das du auch daran gedacht hast, die folgende Zeichen herauszunehmen, da die lediglich für Kommentare da sind.
Der Browser denkt also, das dies Kommentare für HTML Entwicklung sind und darf b.z.w. wird diese nicht anzeigen.

Also folgende Zeichen entfernen


```
<!--
```

und


```
-->
```


Melde dich mal mit Erfolgsergebnissen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2004)

Das sieht eigentlich gut aus.... wenn es sich bei der betreffenden SEite um
http://www.motive-music.tk handelt.... da bekomme ich auch schwarze Balken zu sehen..funktioniert also 

Die Kommentarklammern kannst du übrigens drinnen stehen lassen... die sorgen dafür, dass der CSS-Code bei Browsern, welche kein CSS verstehen, nicht als Seitentext erscheint.


----------



## vlap (9. Februar 2004)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Aber die Zeichen spielen dabei keine Rolle und die Homepage http://www.motive-music.tk isses nicht - ich mache ne neue und habe eben gewusst, dass auf der besagten Homepage die Scrollbalken schwarz eingefärbt sind.

Ich füge denselben Code im Header bei mir, da tut sich aber leider nichts. Muss ich irgendwelche CSS-Dateien oder ähnliches anlegen.
Alles was ich gemacht habe war, dass ich den Code im Header der Html-Datei eingefügt habe!

Mfg Vlap


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2004)

Nö.. an dem Code ist alles OK so....

kann es sein, dass du auf der Seite Frames verwendest? Wenn ja, dann muss dieser Code in alle Seiten, welche innerhalb der Frames erscheinen,...nicht in die Datei, in welcher das Frameset definiert wird.

Was anderes wüsst ich jetzt nicht... da müsste man dass LIVE sehen


----------



## vlap (9. Februar 2004)

Sehr guter Tipp - Danke!

Ja ich verwende ein Frameset und habe den Code nur im Hauptframe angegeben.

Ich habe das ganze jetzt aber auch woanders ausprobiert und hat trotzdem nichts genützt. ich muss also keine Css-Dateien anlegen oder?

Das ist mein Header:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>

<STYLE type="text/css">
<!--
BODY {
scrollbar-face-color:#000000;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#1C4362;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#ffffff;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFFFF;
scrollbar-track-color:#cccccc;
}
-->
</STYLE>

Vlap


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2004)

Nö... ob extern oder intern spielt eigentlich keine Rolle....
es könnte vielleicht noch an der DOCTYPE-Definition liegen, du könntest diese Zeile ja mal herausnehmen, und sehen, ob es dann geht.

Oder lösch doch mal die geänderte Seite aus deinem Cache... vielleicht zeigt dir der IE was Altes an.

Ansonsten gib doch mal nen Link zum Sorgenkind,.... ich wüsst nämlich nicht, was sein sollte... bei mir  dein Code, einfach in ne Seite eingefügt, ganz normal.


----------



## vlap (9. Februar 2004)

Auch wenn es jetzt nicht auf Anhieb funktionierte bedanke ich mich trotzdem mal recht herzlich für die Hilfe.

DANKE

Vlap


----------



## vlap (9. Februar 2004)

Ich hab`s endlich geschafft ...

Die Defintion der Datei war daran Schuld - ich hab` sie jetzt überhaupt einmal weggelassen sowie du gesagt hast, dann hat`s einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich müsste hierzu wohl eine geeignete CSS-Definition raussuchen.

Danke

Vlap


----------

